# USB Devices not loading in Device Manager



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello, running W7 64-Bit

My USB Controller Devices all have a Exclamation mark except two. Which is why I'm able to use my USB mouse and keyboard.

I can fix the problem, though only temporarily, by uninstalling all the USB Devices with Yellow Exclamation marks, and refreshing. Problem solved, yet when I reboot, those same USB Devices have a yellow exclamation mark again. I have to continue this cycle.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you disabled automatic driver installation on your windows 7 computer?


----------



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

Rits said:


> Have you disabled automatic driver installation on your windows 7 computer?


Don't believe so, do you recommend I do or don't?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

You can check to make sure windows automatic driver installatio is not disabled. Refer below link:

How to use Windows 7's automatic driver update utility=


----------



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

Rits said:


> You can check to make sure windows automatic driver installatio is not disabled. Refer below link:
> 
> How to use Windows 7's automatic driver update utility=


I checked under Device Installation Settings and Windows Update for device drivers is enabled.

It's obvious though it's getting the correct drivers because after removing and refreshing, the USB Devices show to be installed correctly and they work. I am highly curious why rebooting or shutting down the PC puts them back in the failed state as my pics show.

I just rebooted and this time I was able to claim another USB Root back, very strange. Here is an updated pic:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to your computer or motherboard manufacturers *Support/Download drivers* site and type in your make and model # and download the *Chipset* Driver for your computer model.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Does it require you to manually install the driver after restart?


----------



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

Rits said:


> Does it require you to manually install the driver after restart?


No, it does it all automatically in the background after every reboot. I assume everything is normal, until I look in the Device Manager and see all the Yellow '!' on the USB Devices. I tried safe-mode and same thing happens.

I have already tried downloading the Chipset for my Gigabyte MA69GM Motherboard which uses the AMD 690G Northbridge. It seemed to only install the RAIDxpert from AMD and did not resolve my issue as you can see.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, reinstalling the chipset drivers should flush the cache and it may work if not follow these instructions from an earlier post:-


Hi, Vista and Seven store external devices INF details in a file called Infcache.1 This can become corrupt and one or all USB devices will not be recognized.

To fix:-

Log into your computer as your normal log on account (one that has admin privileges) 
Go to start, search and type :- control folders, open the returned control folder select “view” and put a check in “show hidden files and folders” and uncheck “hide protected system files and folders(recommended)” DO not forget to undo this when finished.

Next open windows explorer (the file manager) and navigate to:-
c:\windows\system32\driverstore…. look for Infcache.1, we will right click on this file and select delete, windows will not allow saying you do not have permission, to gain permission:-

Go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select “run as administrator” at the prompt type:- (copy paste) 


```
takeown /f c:\windows\system32\driverstore
```
(press enter) you should receive a message that the file is now owned by your user name.

Next type:- 


```
icacls c:\windows\system32\driverstore /grant vistatest\paul:f
```
(press enter) substitute your user name (from the first cmd) for vistatest\paul (my user name) be sure to add the :f at the end (syntax important)

Now you will be able to delete Infcache.1, after this Restart your computer and plug in a USB device (not the one you were having problems with) windows will rebuild the cache and now your device should be recognised Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, reinstalling the chipset drivers should flush the cache and it may work if not follow these instructions from an earlier post:-
> 
> 
> Hi, Vista and Seven store external devices INF details in a file called Infcache.1 This can become corrupt and one or all USB devices will not be recognized.
> ...



I had a lot of faith in your suggestion, and was able to delete the Infcache per your directions. Unfortunately after rebooting, I'm still in the same predicament. An while I had original claimed one of my USB Devices back during an earlier reboot, it is now back to the same faith as the others. Luckily though this one 'USB Root' still remains to be unaffected by this mysterious aliment.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have you USB legacy support enabled in the BIOS, if not do so. Do some detective work compare the properties "detail" tab for device description (use the down arrow) with a working hub and a non working, anything show there OR try event viewer under system logs.


----------



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, have you USB legacy support enabled in the BIOS, if not do so. Do some detective work compare the properties "detail" tab for device description (use the down arrow) with a working hub and a non working, anything show there OR try event viewer under system logs.


USB Legacy Support is Enabled in the BIOS.

I noticed in the Event Viewer, under System that around every reboot or so it appears, I have a group of yellow and red events. They all seem to relate to USB or similar.

Event 219: The driver \Driver\mpfilt failed to load for the device PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4389&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18d45aa6&0&9A.

Event 20001: Driver Management concluded the process to install driver FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbport.inf for Device Instance ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4388&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&99 with the following status: 0x0.

Event 20003: Driver Management has concluded the process to add Service usbohci for Device Instance ID PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4388&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&99 with the following status: 0.

Event 1060: \??\C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\mpfilt.sys has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.

This repeats like 10 times in the Event Viewer, possibly for each failing USB Device?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste)



```
net stop winmgmt&cd %systemroot%\system32\WBEM&Ren Repository Repository.old&winmgmt /resetRepository&shutdown -r
```
 press enter

Say "Y" to closing dependencies your computer will restart automatically. Check the usb in devmgmt after restart.


----------



## Modfiy_inc (Sep 1, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need, I have resolved the issue thanks for reminding me to use the event viewer!

After posting I continued investigating and came to realized the mpfilt.sys is not the same as the mpfilter.sys that is part of MS Essentials. 

I removed the mpfilt.sys from the syswow64\drivers folder and deleted the reference to it in the registry which was set to a service. Also found the infamous "Lowerfilters" key set to run mpfilt and removed it promptly. I rebooted, and guess what, no more !!!!!!!! Yes I'm excited!

Thanks guys for all your help and suggestions!!


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Wonderful! Glad you got it fixed!


----------

